# Mt Veeder/Dry Creek loop- clockwise or counter?



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

What's the best way to go around the Mt Veeder/Dry Creek loop- clockwise or counter-clockwise? Thanks for your help.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

If you like to climb quickly and get it over with, I'd say counter-clockwise, Veeder from the north (CCW) is steeper. If you like a good grind up Veeder followed by a fun descent down Dry Creek, I'd go clockwise. I prefer to go clockwise.

http://www.strava.com/rides/111315


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Thanks, Steve*



.steve said:


> If you like to climb quickly and get it over with, I'd say counter-clockwise, Veeder from the north (CCW) is steeper. If you like a good grind up Veeder followed by a fun descent down Dry Creek, I'd go clockwise. I prefer to go clockwise.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/rides/111315


 Good info. Thanks


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Clockwise avoids a persistent headwind on the flats as well. The climb is a bit more of a burn as steve said but the descent in that direction is long long and mellow. When you are done with the descent you have a nice tailwind to push you home (or you start with a tailwind depending on where you park).


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*Which way is clockwise? Just kidding.*



ucancallmejoe said:


> Clockwise avoids a persistent headwind on the flats as well. The climb is a bit more of a burn as steve said but the descent in that direction is long long and mellow. When you are done with the descent you have a nice tailwind to push you home (or you start with a tailwind depending on where you park).


Okay, clockwise it is!


----------

